# Carwash, Washbox or Sponge + Bucket.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Do you put your TT trough the carwash, washbox or with sponge + Bucket.*​
Carwash.411.43%Washbox.38.57%Sponge + Bucket.2880.00%


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats a washbox?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Loads of water, a big bucket and a wash mitt!!!

Car wash...............wash your mouth out :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Whats a washbox?


That's a box with a high pressure cleaner gun.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Necroscope said:


> Car wash...............wash your mouth out :?


What is wrong with a car wash. :?: 
You drive in and your car get pulled trough it and at the end its clean and dry and it cost you only about 5-8 minutes.
It's quick and easy, and you can stay in your car and listen to the music. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Humm... not many www.detailingworld.co.uk members here then..? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When it gets dirty, throw it away and get another one.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Non of the above


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Non of the above


Exactly :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Non of the above
> ...


Exactly

Pressure wash, hand wash with a mitt then pressure wash the soap away, blade, synthetic leather. If I am being very good, mist over with Megs Quick Detailer and cotton towel.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Always ultra?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Powerwash with lance (only water)
2 bucket method with babybath
wheels, tail pipes with viro-sol and toiletbrush
rinse with lance

microfibre mitt, microfibre sponge


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Humm... not many www.detailingworld.co.uk members here then..? :wink:


1 Detailing-world member here

2 Wash mitts 
2 Buckets
1 Porter cable (orbital buffer)
Couple of clay bars
And loads of wax.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

A bit radical this I know, but when I get my car (soon? - week 28!!!), I plan to spend more time driving it than cleaning it.

I have heard there are puddles out there


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel is the worst cleaner, he's obsessive.


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

heywood said:


> A bit radical this I know, but when I get my car (soon? - week 28!!!), I plan to spend more time driving it than cleaning it.
> 
> I have heard there are puddles out there


When i spend 30K+ i also want it to look nice and shiny
and i like doing it!!


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Reminds me of the mother who discovered her teenage son in the bathroom.

When asked what on earth he was doing he replied 'it's mine - and I'll wash it as fast as I like'


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

heywood said:


> Reminds me of the mother who discovered her teenage son in the bathroom.
> 
> When asked what on earth he was doing he replied 'it's mine - and I'll wash it as fast as I like'


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

carwash  are you mad, just take a brillo pad over the bloody thing :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Wash mitt with Meguirs then rinsed with a 0ppm water filter, thus removing the need to dry the bugger.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Carwash? <shudder>


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh dear, I have been taking mine to a car wash since I got it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ezzie said:


> Oh dear, I have been taking mine to a car wash since I got it.


  you should be [smiley=rifle.gif] Give Dave (Jack-in-a-Box a PM get some Swissvax gear and we might forgive you :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

If i reed this you all put more time and attention in your cars than your wifes. :? 
Sorry to say, but it's just a car.

Hans.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Iceman said:


> If i reed this you all put more time and attention in your cars than your wifes. :?
> Sorry to say, but it's just a car.
> 
> Hans.


I would never take the wife to a carwash either :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I would never take the wife to a carwash either :roll:


No in that case i use a big bath and sponge. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I use a wire brush and a bottle of Dettol on the TT.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Iceman said:


> If i reed this you all put more time and attention in your cars than your wifes. :?
> Sorry to say, but it's just a car.
> 
> Hans.


The car does'nt answer back :wink: :lol:


----------

